# au cas où / si + mode



## lenticule

Est ce que je peux remplacer "au cas où" avec "si" dans cette phrase: " *Au cas où* tu le verrais, dis-lui d'aller au terrain de sport"

on a choisi le dernier dans les corrigés, je suis un peu confuse car "si" est sa synonyme.. et s'il y a une différence, comment les différencier? merci d'avance


----------



## SwissPete

Si tu utilises *si*, tu dois alors utiliser le présent :

Si tu le vois, dis-lui ...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors, il n'y a pas de différence _*au niveau du sens*_ entre "au cas où" et "si"  ?


----------



## SwissPete

Non, pas à mon avis.


----------



## lenticule

SwissPete said:


> Si tu utilises *si*, tu dois alors utiliser le présent :
> 
> Si tu le vois, dis-lui ...



J'ai peur que je ne suis pas d'accord.. j'ai lu souvent des phrases dans le Monde utilisant "si" avec le conditionnel....troublée


----------



## Lyrielle

"Si" et "au cas où" sont bien synonymes. Mais "si" obéit à certaines règles bien précises : dans les phrases avec "si", la concordance de temps du verbe de la subordonnée avec le verbe de la principale se fait comme ça : dans la proposition subordonnée, les _futurs_ se remplacent par le _présent_ et le _passé composé_, et les _conditionnels_ par_ l'imparfait_ et le _plus-que-parfait_. Ex : "Je sortirai s'il fait (et non s'il fera) beau." "Si demain le temps s'est refroidi, je resterai à la maison." "J'irai si tu le désirais (et non "si tu le désirerais"). "J'y serais allé si tu l'avais voulu (et non si tu l'aurais voulu)."
Tu peux tout à fait utiliser le conditionnel après "si", ça dépendra du sens que tu veux donner à ta phrase.


----------



## Mauricet

Lyrielle said:


> J'irai*s* si tu le désirais


(juste pour corriger la coquille)


----------



## alenaro

*au cas où / dans le cas où*

Après ces deux locutions, n'utiliseriez pas vous l'imparfait à la place du conditionnel, vu que, après tout, il s'agit de l'expression d'une hypothèse? 
Voyez-vous des differences entre les deux locutions?

Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## L'equilibrista

Je me souviens qu'on utilise le conditionnel, mais attendons les parlants natifs pour en etre surs.


----------



## chlapec

Tu peux utiliser le conditionnel (au cas où il viendrait) aussi bien que le subjonctif (au cas où il vienne), quoique l'usage du conditionnel (qui exprime, bien sûr, l'hypothèse!) soit plus fréquent. "Au cas où" et "dans le cas où" s'utilisent indistinctement.
Attention: pas natif!


----------



## alenaro

_Viendra_ n'est pas conditionnel, c'est futur.


----------



## alenaro

chlapec said:


> quoique l'usage du conditionnel (qui exprime, bien sûr, l'hypothèse!) soit plus fréquent. "Au cas où" et "dans le cas où" s'utilisent indistinctement.
> Attention: pas natif!



Merci chlapec, mais... en fait le temps verbal qu'on utilise pour exprimer la phrase hypotethique est l'imparfait indicatif, jamais le conditionnel! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde, toi aussi, dit qu'on doit utiliser le conditionnel... vraiment, j'ai du mal à comprendre. 

Je vais faire un exemple: 

- Si tu l'amais, elle en serait heureuse.
- Au cas où tu t'en allais, j'en mourrait.


----------



## itka

> - Si tu l'a*i*mais, elle en serait heureuse.
> - Au cas où tu t'en allais, j'en mourrai*s*.


Ce sont deux constructions différentes.
Au présent, avec un "si" hypothétique, on emploie d'abord l'imparfait, puis le conditionnel 
_Si tu l'aimais, elle en serait heureuse._

Avec l'expression "au cas où" tu dois employer le conditionnel présent :
_Au cas où tu t'en irais, j'en mourrais._


----------



## alenaro

Itka, merci pour avoir corrigé tous mes erreurs, j'ai besoin de m'échauffer après une très longue pause estivale. 
Tandis que, par rapport à l'expression de l'hypothése, dis-tu que c'est seulement une question de construction? 
Peux-tu me confirmer qu'on parle toujours tout simplement d'expression d'une hypothése? Je trouve cette difference dans l'usage des temps verbaux vraiment bizarre...


----------



## itka

Je te le confirme !
La construction "si + imparfait + conditionnel présent" ne fonctionne qu'avec "si".
Dans les autres tournures, on doit employer directement le conditionnel :
_"Dans l'hypothèse où il s'en irait, elle en mourrait".
_


----------

